# Orange name



## Luvs my Cupra (Aug 26, 2009)

A few minutes ago I just happened to look at bottom of a thread and where there is a list of who is online I noticed an orange name called Abe. I thought orange names meant committee member and on clicking this persons profile it does say he or she is a committee member. Now this person last posted on June 2012 and as far as I can recall has not got involved in the shenanigans of the present committee.

My question is; I guess this person was a committee member but why is he still got the orange and why can he/she still ahve committee member on his profile?


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Thomas (Abe) was involved in the marketing arrangements of the club

I don't believe he's standing again (it's not for me to speculate why), so I suspect his orange username will be amended after the AGM


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

phope said:


> Thomas (Abe) was involved in the marketing arrangements of the club
> 
> I don't believe he's standing again (it's not for me to speculate why), so I suspect his orange username will be amended after the AGM


it was his job to contact sponsors wasn't it peter? a job that he never fullfilled unless i have been reading wrong in the forums posts.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Well, he had contacted various companies earlier this year for EvenTT13 - I'm certain of that.

I did see him at the Crieff event earlier this year, but I am aware that he's sold his TT in May - he posted up as much in the TTOC Members Area recently

Like I say, it's not for me to speculate why he chose to sell his car


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

well whatever the reason i am sure he is wished all the best from the TTOC comittiee for the future.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

aye, he's a good lad


----------



## Luvs my Cupra (Aug 26, 2009)

phope said:


> Thomas (Abe) was involved in the marketing arrangements of the club
> 
> I don't believe he's standing again (it's not for me to speculate why), so I suspect his orange username will be amended after the AGM


No speculation asked for. But is he a current committee member or not? Just rather surprised at the lack of any input into the recent discussions and no posts of any sort in just over a year. What date was the last AGM?

Ahh I see he has posted on TTOC.

I recently resigned from my position as a committee member of the North West Inshore Fisheries Conservation Authority (a government quango) as I had lost interest in the subject, it was the same voices making the loudest noise which were normally the fishermen and it had lost any meaning to me. I didnt wait until the next AGM I wrote to the chairman giving him the reasons why in my resignation letter, which i thought was more honourable thing to do rather then disappear into the sunset.

Are there any other TT committee members that are silent or invisible?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Luvs my Cupra said:


> What date was the last AGM?


7th July 2012

Hev x


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

The last AGM was at the last EvenTT, funnily enough 

Yes, he is a current committee member, but as he's not standing for re-election, then I imagine his orange status will change after the next AGM

I did post above that he had been doing work earlier this year for the club, so I don't see your point about 'ghosting'

What makes you think that every person just posts on this forum? As I said, he last posted on the TTOC Members Area in May 2013

I'm not sure what you trying to drive at.


----------



## Luvs my Cupra (Aug 26, 2009)

phope said:


> The last AGM was at the last EvenTT, funnily enough
> 
> Yes, he is a current committee member, but as he's not standing for re-election, then I imagine his orange status will change after the next AGM
> 
> ...


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

You just seem to be linking someone's posting history on TTF with their activities on the committee - just seems a rather strange train of thought to pursue


----------



## Luvs my Cupra (Aug 26, 2009)

phope said:


> You just seem to be linking someone's posting history on TTF with their activities on the committee - just seems a rather strange train of thought to pursue


It is because I am new to the TTOC and keep forgetting that there is now 2 forums. I am just used to the TTF and stupidly keep thinking if I click on the TTOC tab it takes me there but it doesnt.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Luvs my Cupra said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> > You just seem to be linking someone's posting history on TTF with their activities on the committee - just seems a rather strange train of thought to pursue
> ...


two seperate entities bud..........a missconception i fell for also at the time :? mind given andrws latest posts i am glad i am out tbh


----------

